
More on Ancient Scripts and the History of Writing - peter_d_sherman
https://kottke.org/19/02/more-on-ancient-scripts-and-the-history-of-writing
======
open-source-ux
Earlier this year, the British Library in London put on a major exhibition
called 'Making Your Mark' about the history of writing. Accompanying the
exhibition were online articles exploring the origins of writing; they make
for a very readable and informative introduction to this fascinating subject:

[https://www.bl.uk/history-of-writing/themes/the-origins-
of-w...](https://www.bl.uk/history-of-writing/themes/the-origins-of-writing)

------
KhoomeiK
Why does this leave out the Chinese Oracle Bone Script which dates from the
~13th century BC?

~~~
yorwba
The image at the top is a screenshot of
[http://worldswritingsystems.org/](http://worldswritingsystems.org/) Oracle
Bone Script is actually included, but the description is cut off.

Edit: That site was discussed earlier this year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18967333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18967333)

